# Fleece or paper (filter vacuum dust bags)?



## Baller (Jun 13, 2011)

I just got a Fein dustex 25 (I didn't like the low capacity of Festool CTM's) and it came with a fleece bag, but they sell both paper and fleece dust bags in packs of 5.

What are the advantages of fleece over paper (both are just as expensive)? I noticed that the dust bags for my Festool/Makita sanders are paper but bags for vacuums are fleece???

Thanks for any tips guys!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The fleece bags should be washable if needed. The paper ones might not be and the paper ones that are washable are usually only good for a few washes, at least that's the experience I have with washing air filters for heavy equipment.

I don't know if one tends to be more efficient than the other as a rule and they could be different from one to the next so I would try to compare the manufacturers specs against each other.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

As Charles started into... Fleece has more depth than paper. When new, it will initially pass through a bit of particles, then as it is used and gets particles into the depth of the fibers, it will work better and better... until it is full, then it will be restrcited.

Overall, the longterm filtration ratings are usually better for fiber filtration. But that depends who tested the ratings and how they tested it. Rarely does someone test partially dirty filters, because they don't realize that dirty filters have better filtration rates.


----------



## elfridaauston87 (Jul 1, 2019)

I really dont know about it before, after reading comments above me, I really get to know about it.


----------

